# TivoWebPlus on DTivo



## valeech (Jan 2, 2006)

Maybe I didn't read something correctly, but the TivoWebPlus package is supposed to work on DirecTivos, right?

Whenever I do a search from within the TivoWeb site, I get something like this:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_search '' 'set "searchby" "0";set "cat" "1";set "scat" "0";set "q" "Incredibles";set "watch" "0";set "showemptyhits" "1";'
object not found (errNmNameNotFound)

while executing
"mfs find "$guideindexdir/$searchbyfile""
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set fsid [lindex [mfs find "$guideindexdir/$searchbyfile"] 0]
if {[catch {set moddate [mfs moddate $fsid]}]} {
..."
(procedure "get_textindexsearch" line 17)
invoked from within
"get_textindexsearch $modq $searchby"
(procedure "::action_search" line 135)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

I get similar errors when doing other functions as well...

Any ideas? I have searched and search the forums but I have not come up with anything. If I missed something, would someone please point me in the right direction with a thread link if possible?

Oh yeah, I am running RCA DVR40 with 6.2 image with the Zipper scripts loaded...

Thanks!

-valeech


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

Not really sure what the problem is. My RCA DVR40 works great with TWP.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

usually a FULL reload of TWP fixes such errors


----------



## valeech (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks for the replies,

I did reload TWP and everything works great!


----------

